
Show HN: DocumentDeck – Simple Document Management for Individuals - nielsole
https://www.documentdeck.com/english/
======
dugluak
It would be interesting if you figure out a way to connect it with the actual
source of the document. So for example instead of banks or other utility
services sending statements/bills etc to my email they should send (upload) it
here.

~~~
nielsole
Yes, Even though I think it would be quite hard to get many of these
businesses on board. Probably it would be easier to act as a pipe. The user
enters e.g. username@documentdeck.com as his email address with the provider
and all emails are then forwarded to the user. Thereby intercepting all
invoices.

Maybe I'll do custom integrations with big utility companies as you mention.
:)

~~~
dugluak
but I do that already using gmail. many banks, utilities etc. have a go-
paperless option, I have set rules to route those into specific folders so its
auto-organized as well.

~~~
nielsole
Good to hear you found a solution for your problem. Generally I find it good
to hear that you had to find a solution to it. That is where I am trying to
step in :) and I hope being 10X better than Gmail-filters is possible

------
fiatjaf
Part of the site are in German, other parts in English. Also, the home page
looks a little too amateur.

But I'm not your target customer. Internet access is not ubiquitious here, so
having everything in a cloud is not for me.

~~~
nielsole
Hi, thanks for the feedback. There are still a lot of rough edges to smoothen.
My target market will actually be German-Speaking. i18n was only added for
Show HN :)

------
XDuck
A client for offline use could be interesting? Is there an App for Windows or
Mac to go with?

~~~
monoel
+1

simple offline app and this could be the digital document safe 2017 deserves.
no big data player, German/European servers and law behind it.

some stuff I enjoy while using similar services: \- from photo to pdf \- auto
tag (maybe Textsum:
[https://github.com/tensorflow/models/tree/master/textsum](https://github.com/tensorflow/models/tree/master/textsum))

~~~
nielsole
Thanks for the recommendation !

------
nielsole
Hey,

I built DocumentDeck because I have a problem of managing all my papers

~~~
nielsole
Accidentally hit send...

If you have any questions I am happy to answer them. The main differences in
comparison to Dropbox & Co are that it only hosts your important documents, so
they do not get lost. Also you can do fulltext-search on scans (which is
partially possible in other providers, too). Also I wasn't quite happy with
the way folders are structured so with DocumentDeck you can organize your
documents by tags.

There is a lot of things on the top of my head that would make this even more
useful, so I am happy to launch this V1.0.

I am happy about any feedback :)

~~~
codegladiator
What do you mean by "it only hosts your important documents, so they do not
get lost" ? How do you which docs are the important ones ?

~~~
nielsole
Currently you have to upload them manually, so there is a manual selection
process by the user. In the future I want to be able to group documents by
their type (as most documents follow some template).

In e.g. Dropbox you might also have your family photos or even your downloads
folder. This makes finding the really important things harder.

~~~
dugluak
currently I store my "important" documents in my gmail. many banks, utilities
etc. have a go-paperless option so all my important stuff goes to my gmail. I
have set rules to route those into specific folders so its auto-organized.

